# Fathers Day Rabbit - QView



## xjcamaro (Jun 18, 2012)

Since my father in law loves my smoked rabbit, i threw some in the smoker for our father day cookout. Here are the details. About 5 rabbits worth of meat here. I tried injecting the rabbit with the brine i use, just to try something different. I injected the rabbit and then put it in my poultry brine to sit over night. Then about noon yesterday i pulled it out, rinsed everything off, dried it and wrapped it in bacon. Sprinkled on some cajun seasoning, and stuck it in the smoker at 220* with hickory. Took about 2.5 hrs to get it up to 180, probably could have taken them off at 160-170* though. Still very tasty!

Here is the Q!

Injecting.














All peices ready for the brine.







Brine on.







Rinsed off and dried.







Leggs wrapped in bacon.







Backstraps wrapped.







Into the smoker.







All finished!







Again, i think pulling them out a little sooner would have been better. They were a little drier than i like, but still delicious!

Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## smokey lambert (Jun 18, 2012)

Those look awsome! Good job


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks good. :drool


----------



## kryinggame (Jun 18, 2012)

I think you would love where I live. I have tons of rabbits running through my yard. It's sure difficult shooting them though. lol

Good job!


----------

